# Tis the Season!



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Last two trips have yielded some incredible flathead. Get out and go get them! 
46

36


They have been running the river banks hard at night. I'm averaging 5 flathead a trip.....most ~10lbs. Try fishing 5 feet off of the bank near deeper wood.

All fish CPR'd.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

That is a Prety flathead you got there Sean! And I thought you gave up on the elusive beast haven't seen you post all year. Congratulations!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

ducky152000 said:


> That is a Prety flathead you got there Sean! And I thought you gave up on the elusive beast haven't seen you post all year. Congratulations!


Thanks. We've really only been fishing for flathead for the last 3 weeks. We didn't get to fish the pre spawn bite due to high water. We got to wear the channel cats out this spring though.

I quit posting stuff in the catfish section for a while because everything I posted turned into a war and got locked up. I haven't been following this section lately so I don't know if that's still an issue or not.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Those are some great fish Sean!


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Awesome fish. Did they pull you pretty good in your Kayak??


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

City fisher said:


> Awesome fish. Did they pull you pretty good in your Kayak??


 Yea both fish actually pulled us off anchor.....which made for a very interesting sleigh ride. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great fish Sean, Congratulations!!!!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Agreed go out and get em. If you put time in the fish are getting caught! 
Nice fish btw


----------

